# [risolto] Microfono: si sentono suoni metallici...

## GuN_jAcK

Ormai ci sto combattendo da piu di un mese e sono disperato.. anche perchè l'unico SO che ho sul PC è proprio Linux.

Quando registro un qualsiasi file audio o uso Skype sento la mia voce metallica e terrbibilmente a scatti (se la risenti sempre indemoniata o sembro balbuziente,.,. -.-).

Ho esturpato Arts e non ha risolto il problema... ho provato a smanettare con tutti possibili volumi... ma non cambia assolutamente nulla!

Sapete magari aiutarmi?

Ho una scheda NVIDIA:

```

Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

```

I driver sono come moduli sul kernel con Alsa al boot. 

Nel mio make.conf ho messo questo:

```

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

```

Idee?  :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## riverdragon

Hai configurato l'audio con alsaconf (da root)?

----------

## djinnZ

per skype c'è già un thread con la soluzione e la patch sul forum internazionale (ora non ho tempo di trovare il link)

per il suono in genere:

valori di timing del kernel, driver mal riconosciuto, problemi di mixer/guadagno del microfono.

Per il primo la soluzione è cambiare da 1000 a 250 o viceversa, per i secondi due... ssfss  :Twisted Evil:  .

----------

## GuN_jAcK

risolto!!!  :Smile: 

Era un problema di configurazione del kernel.. ho fatto questo:

```

 * Processor type and features --->

 * -- Preemption Model (Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop))

 * -- Timer frequency (250 HZ)

```

e ora funziona tutto!!

----------

## ^Stefano^

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> risolto!!! 
> 
> Era un problema di configurazione del kernel.. ho fatto questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Questo te lo dice anche emerge alla fine dell'installazione di skype.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

non ci avevo fatto caso.....   :Embarassed: 

anche se normalmente queste cose le leggo... 

Vabbè l'importante che ho risolto... :Smile: 

----------

